# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  الكمبيوترات المحمولة gt780r s و gx780 لمحبين الالعاب من شركة msi

## mohamed73

*الكمبيوترات المحمولة GT780R S و GX780 لمحبين الالعاب من شركة MSI* ** *أعلنت الشركه التايوانيه عن طرح أقوى حاسبين محمولين مخصصان  للألعاب وهما GT780R و GT780 للأسواق بسعر 1550 و 1750 دولار أمريكي وبلوحة  مفاتيح تحمل أضاءه ملونه .*   *الأثنان بشاشه 17.3 أنش بدرجة وضوح 1920 في 1080 بيكسل والمعالج  Core i7 2630QM ومنفذين USB 3.0 و3 منافذ USB 2.0 والذاكره العشوائيه بسعه  تصل إلى 16 جيجابايت والقرص الصلب واحد تيرا بايت وأعتقد السؤال الذي يدور  ببالك الآن هو مالفرق بينهما؟ حسنا سؤال وجيه الأخ الأكبر يملك معالج  الرسوميات GeForce GTX 560M بسعة 1.5 جيجابايت GDDR5 على الحاسب المحمول  GT780R أما GT780 فهو مزود بمعالج الرسوميات GT555M ومعالج الرسوميات DDR5  بسعة واحد جيجابايت*

----------


## narosse27

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------

